# CERVELO R3 or FELT F1



## Social racer (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi guys really looking forward to see the reply to this thread 2012 cervelo r3 team (ultegra), or 2010 felt f1 dura ace the felt is a friends hardly been ridden...

Thanks in advance


----------



## enellch (Jun 15, 2011)

Love my 2010 R3 ultegra w/zipp 101s. Only other bike I'd consider would be he RS. 
As long as they both fit you well, either should be great!


----------



## 2002 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have one of Tyler Farrars Felt F1 and a Cervelo RS. I enjoy riding the F1 better than the RS. Both are equipped with shimano 7900.


----------



## Social racer (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I just purchased the felt 2010 for the money I could not go past it I'll enjoy it for now and maybe update in a year or two to a newer model.


----------



## BoOst3d (Apr 21, 2012)

both of those bikes up there are nice. I just picked up a felt myself


----------



## LogicalConsideration (May 14, 2012)

How do you like the Felt after a couple of months? Comparing bikes in pursuit of a purchase is a headache. I've tested the Cervelo R3 and S5, both fitted by the same lbs expert. Scratched the S5--I like the look, but the ride was uncomfortable. Thinking of testing the Scott Foil 20. Now, thinking of testing the Felt AR4 (A new F1 is out of my price range). Any other suggestions?


----------



## Imaking20 (Mar 2, 2012)

I ride a Felt F3 - the ride and handling is fantastic. A couple of my teammates are on ARs and both love them - though I have not ridden one... I'd sure like to though!


----------



## LogicalConsideration (May 14, 2012)

Thanks. So many variables, not the least of which is the rider.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I went through the same analysis for months (you can check my posts). I evenn put money down on bikes on the to change my mind later (I was considering the Felt FC, which is more bang for your buck if the F1 is out of range). I ultimately went with the R3 beacuse it just made sense given my price rnage, the kind of riding I am into and what matters to me most (speed, comfort and weight). It is widely considered one of the best bikes ever made (just google Cervelo R3 review) by many people. It checks all of the boxes: light, comfortable/compliant, stiff, transfers energy to wheels without much waste, climbs like a beast, descends like it's on rails, history of being ridden to wins in the pros, etc. There's nt really much more you can ask for and I finally realized that. The Felt FC is better looking in my humble opinion, but that's about it. Buying an R3 will left me with peace of mind in that I KNOW I went with one of the best bikes out there at a great price,


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Sorry, that should have been "even," "only" "because" and "range" need to stop typing so fast!


----------



## Social racer (Mar 23, 2012)

So after a couple months I'm ready to sell f1 as it is not the right size for me... I was on a 56 AR4 before purchasing the f1. It is a 54cm I just feel a little cramped on it...


----------



## Social racer (Mar 23, 2012)

How do I upload a picture of bike


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The link to upload a photo is right below the box you type your message in (it's in the additional options section). Sorry to hear that the F1 didn't work out. Get rid of that puppy and go get your R3!


----------



## Social racer (Mar 23, 2012)

2010 felt F1 for sale


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Social racer said:


> 2010 felt F1 for sale


FYI...You need to pay to use the classifieds to list your bike for sale.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

LogicalConsideration said:


> Scratched the S5--I like the look, but the ride was uncomfortable. Thinking of testing the Scott Foil 20.


If you thought the S5 was uncomfortable you probably won't like the Foil, it is every bit as stiff. If you don't mind buying used the S3 is similar to the S5 but rides much better at the cost of some of the aero performance. The Felt AR series falls somewhere in the middle, as does the Venge.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I sold my bike through this site last fall and listed it in both places. I recommend listing the components that are on it and an attractive price. I would post the ad and/or a link to it in the Felt section as well and probably the new cyclists page too.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Posting a classified ad is pretty affordable on this site by the way.


----------



## Social racer (Mar 23, 2012)

Just purchased an r3 I'm going to swap the components across off the felt


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Congrats. Post some pics when you het her set up. Also, tell how she rides as compared to your Felt. :thumbsup:



Social racer said:


> Just purchased an r3 I'm going to swap the components across off the felt


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Congratulations man!


----------



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

Congrats man. I think you will love the new bike.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I can't wait to see the pics!


----------

